# U.S. government is holding my car hostage!



## Vanpaul (Jun 5, 2005)

So I ordered my GTO back in the end of January and I have been waiting impatiently ever since. I was all excited when I found out that it had finally reached the states. Thinking that it had maybe a fews days journey from California to Nevada where I am at I went down to my dealership after a couple of days to check up on it. It seems that U.S. customs has held my car along with about 1500 others and I am told it could take as long as 6 weeks to be released.  So I was wondering if anyone else is also in my boat and also if anyone has a friend in the customs office that could be persuaded to get my car released?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Van, I ordered my GTO on Jan 16, 2005. I was excited when I heard my car was shipped on March 30. It reached California on April 26. I was told I was 4-6 weeks away from delivery. I was estatic. The 4th week came no car. I called the dealer he said he was told its on its way. The 6th week came no car. I called the dealer again I was told its supposed to be on a train they were supposedly told. Ok.. soooo the 8th week to the day it arrived in California I went to my dealer,,, I said I am here for my GTO. I want it and I want it now. I was told they will call again... Next day I found out its still on the dock in California and BEST case senerio is I will not get it until the end of June beginning of July. I hit the roof. I put a lot of money down on this car, thankfully I had a return money clause in the agreement. I called Customer relations and to make a 45 min ream your ass out conversation brief.... the bottom line was... they DONT CARE. I will get my car when the "yard masters" decide I will get it. GM has no way of expditing the delivery process ? I told them no way you can expidite it. I was told no sir we cannot. It will ship as soon as it can. I WAS IRATE. I told them to get it on a truck and get it to me NOW. I was told nope no can do. I said I will send for it I was told nope we won't release it. Man I was fit to be tied. I was told to order one early to guarantee my colors and delivery would not be as long as ordering one in spring... well, I told my dealer find me one just like I ordered. They found 3 none would trade with them for anything other than a replacement GTO. I called a dealer 4 hrs away and they matched my dealers offer. I then called a dealer closer that my dealer could not obtain the GTO from. I called on a Thursday told them you match the price Ill be up that sat morning with cash. They matched it I drove an hour to get it. (I cancelled the one 4 hrs away.) They opened at 8 am I was there at 7.30. I got my car for less than the quote my original dealer quoted me. Same car as the one I ordered. As of this writing the GTO I ordered is still in California. Some time in July its expected HAHAHAHAHAHA BOLONEY! My dealer was pissed too at GM they called and thanked them for a lost sale. I was told they really didn't much care. My advise...... GO FIND ONE if you can and cancell the order. I really wanted the car I ordered but I wasnt wating til sometime 3rd -4th quarter to take delivery. This whole process is screwed up. My patience wore out. I can sympathise with you. Don't wait... go looking hopefully you will find one. I wanted quickslilver with black and stick and that combo here in PA it is hard to get. I lucked out. I hope you do too..... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Sweetride01 (Nov 7, 2004)

So, if I wanted to be fussy about the one I were to order, I should ask them now to ship one for August? :rofl: Looks like GM could care less about selling these cars.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sweet: I would not trust them. If you order one now you are looking at least December for delivery, so my dealer tells me. I demanded they ship mine and they scoffed at it. I went on to tell them that their attitude is a big reason GM is in dire straits. My dealer told me they are only producing 8000 of the 05's. I am in PA and I was beserk waiting for mine. Once it leaves California its a 4 week jaunt across the states to Anapolis MD where it will sit there until trucks are loaded with cars coming to the general area. My local dealer just received a torrid red one. It sat in Anapolis MD for 3 weeks. Thats when the Vin was released.........When I ordered mine I told them I wanted delivery mid April- early May. I was told that should not be a problem since I was ordering in Jan. And now as long as 6 weeks just to be released from Customs???? That target date for me of Mid April would now be Early August at best. Unacceptable. I am so glad I found one. My dealer did honor the price quote for the SAP, so I was fortunate. If there is a good side to my story ......it is this...... When I ordered mine... pricing was still not fully set. Mine cost me well below invoice. So in retrospect my wait saved me quite a few $$$. I hope all that ordered one has a happy ending.


----------



## Vanpaul (Jun 5, 2005)

Are you guys suggesting the customs explanation is not the truth? I think my dealer is doing what they can but perhaps your right about GM. I don't know. I did look at dealerships out to about 200 miles away but none of them have the blue/blue that I want. Anyone know of one in or around Nevada? I am not so sure my dealer would give me back my deposit though.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Van, When I had my "friendly" conversation with Pontiac customer relations.... they never mentioned anything about customs. They told me they were really busy, and sympathized with me but there was nothing they could do. That I find hard to swallow. The Blue/Blue you seek is a hard one to obtain. If you are fortunate to find one.... I would think any reputable dealer would refund your deposit. It's not like they won't be able to sell it. I'd ask them.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTOjudge,

I found the first Quicksilver GTO you ordered!

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11493


----------



## Vanpaul (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks like my blue one is there too.


----------



## veendiesel (Jun 6, 2005)

I see your car there Van. I guess they got the factory cranking a new one out for you. Or not. I hope your car aint dented when you get it.


----------



## veendiesel (Jun 6, 2005)

By the way, in response to GTO judge (great name) I think GM is in troube due to their bending over and grabbing their ankles for the unions. As long as GM has to charge an extra $1500. or more per vehicle to pay for health and pension benefits, they are going to lag behind the other manufacturers.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05' great picture LMAOOOOOOOOOOO yea i think that is it!! Thats hysterical omg lmao. I heard there was a wreck figures mine was in it. If the train wouldn't have wrecked I'm sure a mudslide, flood, tornado, hurricane or snow storm would have gotten me. Actually as of today the one I ordered is still sitting on the docks in California, and my local dealer was told there is no estimate as to when it will ship, and this car has a red tag on it for expidited delivery................ Wasn't that nice of Customer relations to tag it and leave it sit anyway? Its only been on the docks now 6 weeks........ Van you can have it.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

I ordered my 05 gto in August of last year. It arrived in CA in December, and I didn't get it until end of February. The story I got at the time is that it was shipping related problems. The dealer was furious because he wanted the sale (also he's my neighbor and he wasn't too happy to not be able to deliver a car to a neighbor).


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Due to the Department of Homeland Security, your car may very well be stuck behind a log jam of crap awaiting inspection at some port. I doubt it -- but there is a chance. The ports are totally overloaded with stuff coming into the US right now -- and none of them have the manpower to keep up with the burden. Who knows? Maybe some dork with a badge is gumming things up.

Regarding shipment of your car, there are a number of logistics that need to be coordinated -- not all of them in GM's control. The Union Pacific railroad bought the Southern Pacific railroad a few years ago -- and the integration has been a complete nightmare ever since -- complete with train cars of grain going bad, etc. because they can't get through some of UP's system bottlenecks. And all the cars that arrive in Northern California by boat are loaded at a former Southern Pacific terminal now owned by UP.

My guess is that the cars are in -- and are simply waiting for UP to get their act together. Trashing someone in Pontiac customer service and demanding a car "right now" just isn't going to work. Really, what do you expect them to do? Put you on hold, fly over to the port of entry in Benecia, find your car, put it on a flatbed, send the flatbed over to Oakland International Airport, then load it onto a FedEx MD-11? Granted, the person you're working with should be empowered to make something happen for you -- but, unfortunately, they have no authority to go to a dealer and make them release inventory to another customer.

At this point, as another post indicated, your best bet -- iif you have to have the car right now -- is to search existing dealer inventory and try to work out a competent deal. Otherwise, be patient.

By the way -- whenever you order a car, always have an escape clause written into the contract allowing you to exit without penalty if a predetermined commitment date is not met.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You're so right b a . The first question I asked was about a refundable deposit. That was no problem. In all actuality as upset as I was at the situation, no one was ever trashed. What was trashed was the process in which GM uses. They even agreed with me. When I was asked what they can do to help me, my response to them was ship me my car. My suggestion was if there is a problem with rail, why not truck so many that are ordered on a car carrier and make stops along the way, and fill the orders that way. I was told no that's added cost. They must use a flat rate of shipment because it costs the same to ship to California as it does to Maine....... I did boko research on the GTO and where it's built, routes etc. etc. The track record on shipment as told to me by my dealer was within the time frame I was quoted. So I expected to wait. However when your order is 4 weeks past due and when you call the assistance center about concerns about an order you placed and the attitude from the rep is of, well it is out of our hands and in the hands of Yard Masters running the freight, and they have no influence on them, talk to your dealer.... well its a hard pill to swallow. Especially when you are told an order that is placed is flagged and deemed as hot. True it's hot to GM to get an order out to a customer, but having no influence on the shippers they subcontract out to get orders filled, leaves a lot to be desired. On top of that when asked when you can expect your order and are told "we have no idea" ... well.... leaves ya wondering where all the finger pointing starts. Plan B worked for me. But I do feel for the others who are at the mercy of Yard Masters. Incidentally no mention was ever made to me the tie up is with National Security. I was told the tie up was with Yard Masters. Even my local dealer that lost the sale informed me they got a cold shoulder response from their contacts about losing a sale. Everyone blames the other guy. Just who is this other guy?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

How about that -- the yard masters are the guys responsible for getting the trains lined up, loaded and out. It looks like a Union Pacific thing, after all. Man, are they screwed up. Geez, I'm beginning to wonder if your car wasn't on that train that derailed -- and somebody isn't being honest.

BTW, Pontiac's customer service is kind of strange. Had a bad rear bumper on my car. While the dealer was slow at first to respond to my complaints, I called Pontiac customer service. The guy gave me his name, direct phone number and case number -- and said he'd get the zone involved. He seemed like he had his act together.

In the meantime, I stayed after the dealer -- and they began to move. As for Pontiac customer service -- I never heard back from them! I don't know if it's because the zone guy was aware of the problem and told customer service things were fine -- but you'd think they'd at least close the loop by getting in touch.

Congrats on your new GTO. Lancaster's got some pretty country around it -- and some great roads. Enjoy.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Vanpaul said:


> So I ordered my GTO back in the end of January and I have been waiting impatiently ever since. I was all excited when I found out that it had finally reached the states. Thinking that it had maybe a fews days journey from California to Nevada where I am at I went down to my dealership after a couple of days to check up on it. It seems that U.S. customs has held my car along with about 1500 others and I am told it could take as long as 6 weeks to be released.  So I was wondering if anyone else is also in my boat and also if anyone has a friend in the customs office that could be persuaded to get my car released?


I own an international freight forwarding company and handle both import and exports and deal with customs (Dept. of Homeland Security) everyday. It is unlikely that customs his holding this shipment, which is obviously many vehicles coming off a single ship, not just a single car. A hold will be placed for intensive exam, x-ray, or the actual entry (paperwork) is rejected. GM is certainly automated directly with customs, and their entry / release procedure is probably peformed in less than a few hours. There could be payments of duty (if applicable) slowing process but I doubt it, as duty due 10 days after official clearance date. Port congestion in L.A. / Long Beach, and the Almeda corridor are inevitable and I can see several weeks in just transit issues. It seems like their whole import process is causing a delay. Hang in there. :cheers


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Same problem here, ship arrived april 26 and still waiting. No vin or anything yet. Gonna start looking elsewhere. Man this makes GM look so bad even if it turns out that it's not there fault.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Reno, looks like my car and yours were on the same boat. I was at my local dealer yesterday talking with the sales manager and the owner of the dealership.... I was told they are getting emails daily now from customer relations regarding the car I had ordered, and that the car I had ordered is still on the dock, and customer relations does not know when it will be shipped. In the meantime they took delivery of a red one with red interrior, automatic. That car sat at Anapolis MD for 3 weeks before it shipped to Lancaster. That is only a 90 min drive by car. They are dismayed at the process. If I had continued waiting, and if the car left today I would be looking at middle to end of August at best. Hang in there Reno. Try and locate one. By the way................ When I first got on this forum I read a heck of a lot of the feelings you guys have for your GTO's and I said to myself... man they are acting like little kids...... Well when I first got in mine to drive it home... it hit me..... now I know what you guys are talking about... Man o days....... I'm hooked big time.


----------



## jerrybramlett (Feb 8, 2005)

*Ah..... CRAP!*

I ordered an '05 on February 8. The dealer told me it was shipped from Australia on April 28. Judging from the comments above, I shouldn't expect it to arrive at the dealer for another 2 - 3 MONTHS!

I am still confused about one thing though. If my early Feb-ordered car was built in April and will be delivered in late August, what about those cars ordered after mine? Will they be delivered after the introduction of the '06 model? How can Pontiac expect customers to wait that long and still buy an '05?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

jerrybramlett said:


> I ordered an '05 on February 8. The dealer told me it was shipped from Australia on April 28. Judging from the comments above, I shouldn't expect it to arrive at the dealer for another 2 - 3 MONTHS!
> 
> I am still confused about one thing though. If my early Feb-ordered car was built in April and will be delivered in late August, what about those cars ordered after mine? Will they be delivered after the introduction of the '06 model? How can Pontiac expect customers to wait that long and still buy an '05?


Australia runs on a diferent build cycle than the rest of th world. We didn't start getting new 05's here until January, almost 6 months after 05's were available in the US. Because of the length of the pipeline they will still be shipping new 05's in September and October. 
Also the way GM is looking at it is presold orders are low priority to get off the docks. Those cars are already sold, the rest of them need to get to dealers ASAP so they can be viewed and purchased.


----------



## Vanpaul (Jun 5, 2005)

I have an update. I went to my dealer yesterday and I was told that they had received my invoice and they are expecting my car in 1 to 2 weeks. This is a lot better than the 6 weeks that I was told last week. This should make everyone happy if true because I was also told that Pontiac has put a rush on all of the sold cars. My dealer said that this is unusaul and he was not sure what prompted them to do this. Perhaps they have heard us after all. 

arty:


----------

